# Chardon: Huge igloo with flat screen tv



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

CHARDON -- This 'cool'*project*started out with a huge pile of snow that needed to be cleared after a storm on New Year's Day. Now that pile has morphed into the largest igloo in Geauga County, if not the entire state of Ohio. 










More...


----------

